# 5DIII, Problems With Sensor(?)



## r0flmonster (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a small white dot appearing on all of my photos, and it looks like something much like a dead pixel. I can only guess it has something to do with a faulty sensor. It's just this small little white circle in the same place in every photo.

Edit: Sorry, I can't seem to attach anything for some reason, give me a second, I'll post externally.

Edit2: Here it is: http://i.imgur.com/tZnQK.jpg Figured it would be easier to see on one of the pictures I didn't totally take outside with the snow :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2012)

It does look like a issue, get a replacement body and quickly. 

The image also looks like it was pulled up several stops. Is it correctly exposed or at a very high ISO?


----------



## kloun (Mar 25, 2012)

r0flmonster said:


> I have a small white dot appearing on all of my photos, and it looks like something much like a dead pixel.



I bought two Mark III bodies last weeks. First one had 1 dead pixel, second one has 2. I will decide later what to do. Canon shipped cameras with faulty sensors. Shame on them.


----------



## r0flmonster (Mar 25, 2012)

Spokane, it was shot at ISO 1600 at 1/60. I figure that 1600 is rather low compared to the full capabilities of the camera, so it shouldn't be that big of an issue.

Kloun, that's rather disappointing. I believe myself to have even one more somewhere else, but I think it may be somewhere in the girl's white shirt in this particular picture.


----------



## Waterdonkey (Mar 25, 2012)

My 5D MIII has a blowen pixel as well center right. Only shows up around iso 1600 and up. I've heard people say that most chips have them and that its a sad fact of life- I don't know. 
You know my 7D has the same thing, only ever saw it in the 7D's video. 
I work with a Sony XDCAM-HD (I know CCD Not CMOS But). We get blown pixels a lot all you do is Black balance three times in a row and the camera basically masks the bad pixels out. I guess for stills you can just brush it out but in video its a big pain. 

Am I sending my new camera back too? :-\


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 25, 2012)

OK are you using the the Canon Software DPP? or ACR? because in DPP, it's showing a pixel blown in the circle but in ACR there is nothing there. They're having problems with DPP

Hope this helps


----------



## r0flmonster (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks, warninglabel, I am indeed using DPP. I was constantly wondering why I simply couldn't see it in-camera, I thought it was just too hard because it was such a small screen. That's quite the relief.


----------



## dturano (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm a nut about dead pixels on lcd/led phones, tis etc. weird i never thought or knew about dead pixels on cameras, makes sense thought its a digital sensor and is prone to dead pixels. At first read i was thinking check your lens, try different lens, could be a fluke.

Thanks for the share, something i will look out for with my new camera, hopefully it won't make me go mad. Seems like you need to look close for it.


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 25, 2012)

r0flmonster said:


> Thanks, warninglabel, I am indeed using DPP. I was constantly wondering why I simply couldn't see it in-camera, I thought it was just too hard because it was such a small screen. That's quite the relief.



Your Welcome, Congrats on your 5D, I love this camera.  I shot indoor soccer tonight as a test and it blew my 7D out of the water in low light. 3200 ISO and they look really good


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2012)

The NR in ACR often removes hot pixels, so it might just be hiding it. However, I do not have that much noise even at ISO 3200 with my 5D MK II, so something is very strange with your camera, sensor, or DPP. My 5D MK III will be here next week, if I see problems, back it goes to stay, and I'll wait for the 1D X. For nearly twice the price of a 5D MK II, it should be very good.


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 25, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The NR in ACR often removes hot pixels, so it might just be hiding it. However, I do not have that much noise even at ISO 3200 with my 5D MK II, so something is very strange with your camera, sensor, or DPP. My 5D MK III will be here next week, if I see problems, back it goes to stay, and I'll wait for the 1D X. For nearly twice the price of a 5D MK II, it should be very good.



If your talking to me, I took NR to 0 in ACR and theses are Raws to JPG to show the difference in pixels, also the light in this place is really horrible and I was shooting through a net to me it look good but we all have our opinion.


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 25, 2012)

r0flmonster said:


> Thanks, warninglabel, I am indeed using DPP. I was constantly wondering why I simply couldn't see it in-camera, I thought it was just too hard because it was such a small screen. That's quite the relief.



Ok, Mt Spokane Photography is right about ACR getting rid of the frozen pixel. I did a test with the camera with the lens cap on and took a shot and then enlarged it on the Camera LCD. The frozen pixel is there, so sorry about that. So really any of my cameras might have frozen pixels. This is the first time I have ever use DPP software from canon, so I not going to worry to much about it for now, if it gets worst then I will exchange the camera.


----------



## r0flmonster (Mar 25, 2012)

That's quite disappointing, again. It's a real shame to have something as clear as day pop out 

Warninglabel, at least we confirmed it's a rather common problem, by any means. 

Thanks again, Spokane. I'll definitely make a trip to the shop and see what they can do for me. I hope I won't lose my camera for too long. As for the picture, I think you may have been talking about mine - the host I uploaded it on is probably to blame for the high grain. I uploaded it for speed and simplicity, rather than using a photo hosting site.

Edit: Just tested with my lens cap on... 1/400 at ISO 800 and I totally still have two pixels, one blue one white. :-\


----------



## eskoeunmo (Mar 25, 2012)

r0flmonster said:


> That's quite disappointing, again. It's a real shame to have something as clear as day pop out
> 
> Warninglabel, at least we confirmed it's a rather common problem, by any means.
> 
> Thanks again, Spokane. I'll definitely make a trip to the shop and see what they can do for me. I hope I won't lose my camera for too long. As for the picture, I think you may have been talking about mine - the host I uploaded it on is probably to blame for the high grain. I uploaded it for speed and simplicity, rather than using a photo hosting site.



hey, if its dead pixels theres a way to fix that. when i first got my 60d i had a few dead pixels. simply put your body cap on, and go into the menu and "clean sensor". im telling you from memory but if you search this up there should be a clear explanation haha. its real easy though, give it a shot. try it a few times, lemme know what happens. good luck!

and i should be getting my 5d3 monday


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 25, 2012)

r0flmonster said:


> That's quite disappointing, again. It's a real shame to have something as clear as day pop out
> 
> Warninglabel, at least we confirmed it's a rather common problem, by any means.
> 
> Thanks again, Spokane. I'll definitely make a trip to the shop and see what they can do for me. I hope I won't lose my camera for too long. As for the picture, I think you may have been talking about mine - the host I uploaded it on is probably to blame for the high grain. I uploaded it for speed and simplicity, rather than using a photo hosting site.



Ok very common here a fix for it 

http://www.slashgear.com/how-to-remove-stuck-pixel-on-your-digital-slr-2227392/


----------



## r0flmonster (Mar 25, 2012)

Found it! Worked perfectly. Worst part about it was that I'm pretty sure I read this before at some point in the past. :-[

I ran it for about 30 seconds and it actually requires high ISOs to actually pop those pixels now, instead of what it was doing before.

Thanks a million!


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.dpmag.com/how-to/tip-of-the-week/how-to-remove-stuck-pixels-from-your-cameras-sensor-05-30-11

This site gives a little more technical information as to what the manual sensor cleaning is actually doing. The camera is looking for dead pixels/bad pixels and storing them in a table so that it can interpolate that pixel.


----------



## Waterdonkey (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow Thanks. Looks live I'm fixed, video too.


----------



## ejenner (Mar 26, 2012)

At ISO 1600 I'd be more worried about how the blacks look, particularly in the skirt - or is that becasue it's been so compressed for the web?


----------



## r0flmonster (Mar 26, 2012)

Ejenner, it is indeed the host. Seems to be giving all of a you a bit of a scare ;D


----------

